# Different ball launcher: Mini Hyper-Pet-Kannon.



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

We have this one from Nerf. I refer to it as the "Ball Bazooka." At maximum strength it'll launch a ball a good 50'. Works with all standard size tennis balls. Happy wasn't really interested at first, but loves it now. We alternate between the standard Chuck-it and the Bazooka. The Bazooka uses a spring type mechanism, which is a bit . No idea how long it's going to last.










@thataway4 , you can get pretty good distance with the Chuck-it on wrist action alone - no need to put your shoulder into it. I can easily span our .25 acre yard with a flick of the wrist.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Those look a lot easier than what I've been using. 🤔 It's got pretty good range it'll get out to about the bottom of the back 40 acres. Not that its a competition or anything😀. It definitely takes some trust to use this device though and really big balls.


----------

